# all Lower leaves falling of HELP ME PLEASE SOMEBODY, Hick you always have good advice



## chronicman (Oct 19, 2006)

I oversprayed my plant with raid( to get rid of my mites) and almost all of the bottom new growth is gone and many top leaves have shrivelled and fallen aswell. help, myplant is getting worse and worse by the day. is there anything i can do to counter act the raid or is my baby gonna die. she is big and beautiful and i think withsome help she may survive. I am sorry i cannot post pics. Help me please.


----------



## Hick (Oct 19, 2006)

daaamn chronic'!..Raid isn't a horticultural pesticide..._*"AT ALL"*_.
You need to get it cleaned off ASAP. Try a couple drops of dish soap in a spray bottle of warm water. Drench it untill it drips off. Rinse with fresh water and then soap it again.   I'm not sure that will save it. Raid is poison, plain 'n simple. 
G'luck..let us know...


----------

